# Couple heavyweight Beauties



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 12, 2017)

Really nice color in these texas ebony rolling pins

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Ray D (Mar 12, 2017)

With out a doubt...great color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 12, 2017)

Agreed, amazing color in those. I bet that would make nice tool handles too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow Ow OW!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Salt4wa (Mar 12, 2017)

Ver nice. I'd like to try something like that. Could you list the demensions?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 12, 2017)

Those are awesome! and of course they will last for generations. Those were from pretty big clear chunks for Texas ebony....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 12, 2017)

Salt4wa said:


> Ver nice. I'd like to try something like that. Could you list the demensions?


I make my standard rolling pins 18 x 2 3/4


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 12, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Those are awesome! and of course they will last for generations. Those were from pretty big clear chunks for Texas ebony....


It was a nice piece, however I still have a slab I've had wrapped since 2012 that is 12 x 3 x 6' and very clean. Can't hardly bring myself to cut it up for rolling pins yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 13, 2017)

Way cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 13, 2017)

Mike,
Those are beauties. Most times you get dark TE but those are good blanks with great color. And you did them justice. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 26, 2017)

Beautiful work! I would've guessed cocobolo from the color.


----------

